# vaportrail limbdriver pro v vs. Qad ultrarest hd



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I currently have bows set up with each. Two LD's and one QAD. Never had a problem with either, but you'll notice I have 2 LD's.

The LD is quicker and easier to set up. Heck, even I can do it. The LD won't affect your cam synch whereas the QAD can. The QAD I have is on a single cam bow. Both LD's are on binaries.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## payneae1 (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks for yor input. I was lookin around today and see the HD is now HDX (newer model). What changes did they make ?


----------



## Imcoming4u2 (Dec 18, 2012)

limb driver pro v all the way


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I believe the LD type rests are superior to QAD's unless you shoot upside down.

No timing on LD's
Doesn't effect cam timing
Cord replaceable in the field with no press (QAD is usually tied in)
Arrow is guided for longer
Never seen one fail. Can't say that for QAD.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I had 2 ripcord code red's before trading one for a pro v and I love the limbdriver. Simple set up, bullet proof design, quiet operation and just an all around awesome rest. Get the limbdriver, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm on my 4th Limbdriver. For starters, I can't say enough good about the company let alone the rest. I decided to go with them again on a new bow and ordered a Pro-V for it, it was at my house before I could blink an eye. I do wish they would rubber coat the cage or just sell cages that are rubberized as options. It's not that big of a deal, just a thought. My gears are always turning.


----------



## payneae1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well its looking like the limb driver !!! Im going this weekend to pro shop thanks guys !!


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Difference between HD and HDX is the curved containment bar. The curved HDX is easier to mount on a roller guard bow, while an HD might not have clearance. 

I have both and like both. Both easy to set up and quiet.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Limbdriven rests support your arrow for a lot longer than a cable tied rest. Just sayin.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

P&y only said:


> Limbdriven rests support your arrow for a lot longer than a cable tied rest. Just sayin.


I'm assuming that you (like I) think that a good deal?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Had a qad and now all my bows use limb drivers and will continue to.


----------



## payneae1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dropped off my cpxl today to have it supertuned. There going to put on a LD pro v. Thanks to you guys !!! Went to 3/16 meta peep to try that out also. I had a 1/4 on it. I guess I can always put it back on if I want to. It was shooting 307fps when I dropped it off. This Insanity has been a treat to play with.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome decision! The limbdriver is an awesome rest! Post pictures when you can!


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Limbdriver Pro V. Best rest out there.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Limbdriver Pro! Their customer servise is Top Notch and you can't ask for a better product. Easy to setup and don't worry about the cable snagging on brush. You will be pleased to join the ranks of the discriminating archers.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

with my vapor trail limbdriver rest on my barnsdale bow last december 2012 with below zero temperture i havested a 140 py whitetail .the vaportrail limb driver was flawless !


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hands down the ld pro v is the best rest!


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

the limbdriver as others have said is really easy to tune i have them on all my bows


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

i cant speak for the quad but the limb driver is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

